# I need to leave USA



## 1790574

Hello everyone

I clearly don't belong in United States. Too many rules here, I can't get along
with most Americans since they're all workaholics. Price of everything
(esp. housing) is outrageous expensive since wages aren't keeping up cost of living.

Too much stress, I don't believe anyone should have to work
more than 30 hours/week. EVERYTHING IS A DISAPPOINTMENT!!

So, my question is: which nations/cultures have the
slowest pace of life, nice climate and are close to family. Thank You.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If we had that answer, I think we'd guard the information carefully to avoid an onrush of immigration to what will not be a nice, peaceful spot for long.

Moving overseas is a huge decisions and most immigration systems expect you to have positive reasons for moving to wherever - not just to get away from what you see as a disagreeable situation where you are. But in any event, lots of luck in your search. Hope you find your little Utopia.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

melgonz2087 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I clearly don't belong in United States. Too many rules here, I can't get along
> with most Americans since they're all workaholics. Price of everything
> (esp. housing) is outrageous expensive since wages aren't keeping up cost of living.
> 
> Too much stress, I don't believe anyone should have to work
> more than 30 hours/week. EVERYTHING IS A DISAPPOINTMENT!!
> 
> So, my question is: which nations/cultures have the
> slowest pace of life, nice climate and are close to family. Thank You.


There are several European countries on, or close to, the hours you want to work. The Netherlands have an average working week even below what you want! However the climate may not be agreeable, very wet!! Then there's Belgium, agh! , no! Not even the Belgians like Belgium! Spain sounds like your 'cup of tea! They are going to try a four day 32 hour working week with the Government coughing up the difference in wages to the companies and factories taking part. Nice climate, relaxed and just a short hop by air to anywhere else in Europe! You would have to research what the average wage is and that might come as a bit of a shock! Can't have everything!!


----------



## xabiaxica

LFBEUSTON said:


> There are several European countries on, or close to, the hours you want to work. The Netherlands have an average working week even below what you want! However the climate may not be agreeable, very wet!! Then there's Belgium, agh! , no! Not even the Belgians like Belgium! Spain sounds like your 'cup of tea! They are going to try a four day 32 hour working week with the Government coughing up the difference in wages to the companies and factories taking part. Nice climate, relaxed and just a short hop by air to anywhere else in Europe! You would have to research what the average wage is and that might come as a bit of a shock! Can't have everything!!


However, unless the OP has some kind of very specific skill that an employer can't find among the other EU countries, unless they have an EU passport, there's almost no chance of getting a working visa in Spain...


----------



## LFBEUSTON

xabiaxica said:


> However, unless the OP has some kind of very specific skill that an employer can't find among the other EU countries, unless they have an EU passport, there's almost no chance of getting a working visa in Spain...


Only he would know that I suppose and after all he does need to do something apart from wanting to sit in the sun and drink sangria!


----------



## Harry Moles

melgonz2087 said:


> So, my question is: which nations/cultures have the
> slowest pace of life, nice climate and are close to family. Thank You.


Cultures that you will not be able to penetrate as an American expat, or countries you will not be able to enjoy unless you have significant wealth or a skill that lets you earn good money while working remotely on a part-time basis.


----------



## ALKB

melgonz2087 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I clearly don't belong in United States. Too many rules here, I can't get along
> with most Americans since they're all workaholics. Price of everything
> (esp. housing) is outrageous expensive since wages aren't keeping up cost of living.
> 
> Too much stress, I don't believe anyone should have to work
> more than 30 hours/week. EVERYTHING IS A DISAPPOINTMENT!!
> 
> So, my question is: which nations/cultures have the
> slowest pace of life, nice climate and are close to family. Thank You.


I used to live in an Asian country that, on paper, would meet many of your requirements depending on what kind of skills you have that would be transferable.

In my experience, the reality was like this:

Slow pace of life: slow at everything. You need something fixed? Expect it to take a long time. Administrative matters? Loooong time. And I mean months rather than days or weeks.

Nice climate: depends on what is nice for you. Personbally, I don´t like heat, so my nice is possibly not your nice. I started missing variety in the weather. Because the winters were very short and mild, people generally didn´t have heating systems in their houses. Gathering around small electric heaters wearing scarfs, woolly hats and warm jackets for a couple of weeks was normal and it unnerved me quite a bit.

Close to family: socializing is mainly done in family groups/across extended family. If you are not part of the family, you won´t be able to be part of that. In my experience, families lived in large, intergenerational households and liked to meet with other large, intergenerational households related to them. Friends tended to be from school times. If not married into a family and not having gone to school or uni, forming meaningful friendships can be hard.

Work: the lower your level of education, the longer the work hours. (And of course, no work visa if one is unskilled.)

Now, this is just one country that I know would not ever come up in a discussion like this. On a surface level, it would tick many of your boxes, though.

What I am saying is, be careful what you wish for


----------

